# Woodies & FOC



## Pasco (Dec 13, 2016)

I noticed a lot of folks round here hunt wood arrows. For those that do is FOC a matter of concern for you when setting up your arrows or are you more concerned with total arrow weight? Would love to shoot woodies out of my new LB but all my experience is with carbon & aluminum. Any help for setting up wood arrows would be appreciated. Thx.


----------



## sawtooth (Dec 14, 2016)

FOC and EFOC are by-products of an attempt to soften the spine of carbons to a shootable level. I believe it all came about by accident. I concentrate more on total arrow weight and never shoot heads that weigh more than 160gr. with 125gr. being the norm for me. I don't see where a really high FOC is an advantage to me and I certainly don't need it to shoot well. A good , heavy arrow of around 500-550gr. has always done the trick for me. 
 Additionally, wood is heavy anyway- there is really no need to load up the front to achieve arrow weight, just order shafts that are the desired weight to begin with.


----------



## Pasco (Dec 14, 2016)

Sawtooth, thx for the help. It's exactly what I was looking for.


----------



## Mudfeather (Dec 15, 2016)

He purty much nailed it for me to...I did shoot tapered arrows and was tapering my own..but time got me so I havent messed with them in a while. However I shot tapers not for the FOC but I believe they come off of the bow better with less contact to the plate and shelf


----------



## robert carter (Dec 18, 2016)

Until the internet nobody knew what foc meant. deer were just as dead. RC


----------

